# Sexing Gold Ram Cichlids



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sure many posts have been written about sexing German blue rams, but I doubt many have been about the gold variant. I just acquired what I believe to be a pair...I simply chose the ones that looked pretty close to male and female at the shop. Maybe you can help me figure it out. I think the one on the first pic is the male and the second one being the female. What do you think?

Note: They are about the same size.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The first is a definite male, the antenna (first pen dorsal fin) is longer than the rest. And it has a very yellow head. Which females don't.

The fish in the second pic, I would say male as well. Too much yellow on the head and if it where a female, you could see a little bit of pink in the belly (maybe you can see it, but in the picture not) and also the body is a little on the high side. My guess, two males, with the second maybe a female.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Upon closer inspection, the second one does appear to have pink specks right under the pectorals. These specks almost look like they are going to color in more...the first one completely lacks these pink specks.


----------

